# Travellin with "Tom"



## perryb (Nov 24, 2013)

Okay you experts, Im smoking a turkey 12lb this Thursday and Im taking it to a family function which is about 45 minutes away from my home. What do I have to do to keep the turkey safe and not have food safety issues?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 25, 2013)

Immediately after you take it out of the smoker wrap it in foil and put in a cooler with with an old bath towel or 2. It will stay hot for 3-4 hours.


----------



## perryb (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks woodcutter. I will use this method.


----------



## reeko (Nov 27, 2013)

Question.

I have a very l;arge aluminum raosting pan with lid that will fit my turkey.

I need to keep the turkey safe for a couple hours after I pull from the grill (transport plus uncertaintity on other dishes.

So, is foil the only way to keep warm, or could I preheat the roaster pan and put the turkey (and drippings) in then seal that , wrap in towels and put in a large ice chest? Will that keep it as warm as wrapping the bird in foil? (Or should I do both).


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 27, 2013)

I would have a pan under the turkey while it is on the grill if possible so the bird and the juice become separate from each other. Then pour and store the drippings in something that you reheat it with at your destination. The towels are acting as insulation and should be next to the turkey keeping the heat in.


----------



## jweller (Nov 27, 2013)

Just to add to the suggestions of using a cooler, one of the things I use when I take food for tailgating is a hotbox. I put 3 or 4 bricks wrapped in foil in the oven @ 350deg for an hour ahead of time. Then I wrap them in a towel, and put them in the bottom of the cooler, another towel, then in goes the food, and a towel on top. Keeps food hot for a good long time, easily 45 minutes for your trip. It will continue to cook a little bit in the "cooler", so factor that in.


----------



## reeko (Nov 27, 2013)

SO if I pull at 160-165 Breast temp (175 thigh) then wrap in foil.
Wrap that in towels in an ice chest.

How long will it be safe for serving?
Seems like it should stay above 140 deg for several hours right?


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 28, 2013)

reeko said:


> SO if I pull at 160-165 Breast temp (175 thigh) then wrap in foil.
> Wrap that in towels in an ice chest.
> 
> How long will it be safe for serving?
> Seems like it should stay above 140 deg for several hours right?


Yes, it will stay hot for hours. I transported 2 butts in cooler for 2 hours and 100 miles. I let the probe in and plugged it in before removing the butts and it was 1 degree colder that when i took it out of the smoker. I'm sure the temp rose when I first took it out but you get the idea.


----------



## perryb (Nov 28, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Immediately after you take it out of the smoker wrap it in foil and put in a cooler with with an old bath towel or 2. It will stay hot for 3-4 hours.


"Tom" stayed warm the whole trip using your suggestion. I will use this method from now on as it was easy and the towels kept the bird from moving in the cooler. Thanks again. Helpful to have this forum for guys like me who just want reassurance we are doing the right thing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice JOB Todd and JWeller!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------

